# Welches Online Rollenspiel ist gut Solo spielbar?



## l00p (10. April 2012)

Hi!

Welches Online Rollenspiel bieter einigermaßen Story und ist gut solo Spielbar?

Aktuell zocke ich nebenbei Guild Wars.

Ich hatte mal HDRo und AOC unchained ins Auge gefasst.

Danke im Voraus!

l00p

PS.: Ich habe auf dem Sektor der nichtonline RPG´s alles durch, was mich interessiert und bin deshalb suchend.


----------



## Research (10. April 2012)

Titanquest schon probiert?

Diabolo?


----------



## wastel (10. April 2012)

HDRo ist solo bis zur höchsten Stufe spielbar. Es gehen Dir zwar viele gute Instanzen und Gruppenaufgaben "verloren" aber diese sind kein Muss.

Wastel


----------



## l00p (10. April 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Titanquest schon probiert?
> 
> Diabolo?


 
Das sind ja keine Online Rollenspiele... und habe ich auch beide schon durch (inkl. Addons).


----------



## Deadless (10. April 2012)

Naja also da kann man viele aufzählen, gibt ja bei jedem game quests usw, wo man bei allen bis max lvl solo spielen kann. Gut ist vielleicht star wars the old republic, da hat man auch komplett Sprachausgabe bis max lvl, wenn es einem gefällt...
Tera finde ich persönlich am besten bis jetzt, weil das mehr ein Action Spiel ist, wo man sich noch bewegen muss, und nicht nur sinnlos knöpfe drücken, aber da sagt die grafik vielleicht nicht zu.


----------



## Research (10. April 2012)

Everquest.
Neverwinter.


----------



## sh4sta (10. April 2012)

SW-TOR.  Kann man auch ziemlich gut alleine bzw. mit den RandomGruppen spielen.


----------



## l00p (10. April 2012)

Also Science Fiction fällt weg - ist abgesehen von Mass Effect nicht mein Ding.

Neverwinter sieht sehr geil aus, aber erscheint ja offensichtlich erst Ende des Jahres (zumindest in deutsch).

Also nen Fantasy Setting a la Guild Wars ist schon gut.


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2012)

Wie wäre es mit Aion? 

Kannst ja sonst mal hier nach schauen.  
Suchergebnisse › playMASSIVE › Free-2-Play, kostenlose MMORPGS & mehr


----------



## Research (10. April 2012)

Neverwinter Nights


----------



## l00p (10. April 2012)

Neverwinter Nights ist doch schon längst erledigt. 

Kann jemand was zu HDRo und Age of Conan Unchained sagen?

Und gibts eigentlich auch noch Games, wo man Gruppen Quests mit NPCs lösen kann? 

So wie bei Guild Wars?


----------



## wastel (11. April 2012)

Hallo,
zu HDRo habe ich schon auf Seite 1 was gesagt.
Ist bist zum Ende komplett solo spielbar, inklusive der Stroyline Quests. 
Quests die in der Storyline auf Mehrspiele ausgelegt sind/waren, geben Dir einen starken Buff wenn Du sie mit deinem Char solo spielst.

Gruppenaufgaben die du mit NPC's anstatt Spielern lösen kannst gibt es nicht.

Gruss
wastel


----------



## FrozenLayer (11. April 2012)

Wie wärs mit Guild Wars 2? ;D


----------



## illousion (11. April 2012)

Ist jetzt kein rollenSpiel im engeren Sinne aber hat schon rollenspielanteile: League of Legends 

Also in jedem Spiel hat man ne Mischung aus towerdef und rpg für Ca 40 minuten von neu 

Weiß jetzt nicht obs exakt das ist was du suchst aber ich kanns wärmstens empfehlen  

Google einfach nach "LoL"


----------



## Predi (12. April 2012)

> Kann jemand was zu HDRo und Age of Conan Unchained sagen?



Würde beide eigentlich nicht solo empfehlen. 
Klar kann man es auch solo versuchen, aber auch grade bei Lotro verpasst man schon einiges und anders als wastel, finde ich vorallem die Gruppen Quests am besten gestaltet.
Aber ansonsten würde ich auch an deiner stelle auf Tera, Diablo3 oder Gw2 warten.

lg Predi


----------



## wastel (13. April 2012)

Hallo,

zum Thema HDRo und Gruppenquest. Natürlich sind diese schöner als die Solo Quest, absolut keine Frage. Aber man kann das Spiel auch gut bis max level spielen ohne diese Quest.
Auf der anderen Seite frage ich mich gerade,  was für einen Sinn es hat ein ONLINE! Rollenspiel solo spielen zu wollen?
Warum dann nicht z.b. Skyrim?

HDRo lohnt auf alle fälle und und kostenlos testbar da gewissermaßen F2P

Wastel


----------



## KommandeurMumm (15. April 2012)

Sehr gut Solo spielbar ist zB *Star Trek Online*. 
Da kann man ohne Probleme alleine alle Hauptquests machen und max. lvl. erreichen.

*DC Universe Online* ist zumindest die ersten 10lvl lang alleine gut machbar, weiter kann ichs nicht sagen weil ichs noch nicht weiter gespielt hab 

*Pirates of the burning sea* ist auch eine gute Möglichkeit für ein "Solo-MMO" wenn man das Setting mag


----------



## Wired (3. September 2012)

Mh... World of Warcraft, so leicht wie Blizzard es gemacht hat XD


----------



## Kredar (7. September 2012)

Die Dungeon Siege Reihe wäre noch was, falls du das noch nicht durch hast . Wobei das nicht Online ist.

mfg


----------



## KriZer (7. September 2012)

Dc universe geht gut alleine bin lvl 23 und geht immer noch


----------



## iltispiltis (11. September 2012)

Guild Wars 2 ist sehr gut alleine Spielbar. Also mehr oder weniger. Du brauchst für die Story die dich bis Lvl 80 bringt keine Mitstreiter - du kannst zwar, musst aber nicht. Das positive für dich wäre der faktor das das questsystem sehr offen ist, also du erforscht die gegend und fällst mehr oder weniger in eine quest (oder auch event) wo du mitmachen kannst, andere aber auch wobei kein zwang für gruppen da ist weil jeder ein stück vom kuchen bekommt.
Zudem kennst du den ersten Teil


----------



## l00p (11. September 2012)

iltispiltis schrieb:


> Guild Wars 2 ist sehr gut alleine Spielbar. Also mehr oder weniger. Du brauchst für die Story die dich bis Lvl 80 bringt keine Mitstreiter - du kannst zwar, musst aber nicht. Das positive für dich wäre der faktor das das questsystem sehr offen ist, also du erforscht die gegend und fällst mehr oder weniger in eine quest (oder auch event) wo du mitmachen kannst, andere aber auch wobei kein zwang für gruppen da ist weil jeder ein stück vom kuchen bekommt.
> Zudem kennst du den ersten Teil


 
Ach ja, der alte Thread lebt ja auch noch.

Guild Wars 2 habe ich mir schon angeschafft


----------



## stayxone (16. September 2012)

Ich kann nur Everquest2 empfehlen, früher wars ne Katastrophe alleine zu zocken aber heutzutage kann man fast alles solo machen (natürlich keine Groupinis oder Raidinis) und kommt entspannt ans max lvl.

Für mich heute noch das Spiel mit dem besten Content und auch dem tollsten Konzept, wer es testen möchte es gibt auch eine F2P Variante, damit kann mans mal anschaun.

Grüße


----------

